# Economical Source For T-Track



## BinghamtonEd

I was just wondering where everyone here gets their T track from. I have not found any place locally that sells it. I've spotted it online from any of your normal sources (Rockler, Woodcraft, Amazon, etc.).

Where do you get yours? Anybody know of any other placs, perhaps an industrial supply-type place, that sells it? I'd love to have a few lengths on hand to cut from to make jigs on a whim, and was curious if there's some place I haven't found that has good deals.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.ptreeusa.com/ttrackproducts.htm#1038

Here are some reasonable prices as well.


----------



## nwbusa

http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?p=61986&cat=3,43576,61994,61986

A little cheaper for the 4' lengths.


----------



## JesseTutt

Peachtree or I watch Rockler for their half off sale


----------



## Granddaddy1

I make my own out of hardwood using a straight cut router bit then a T-slot router bit in the router table. I've been doing this for years and I've never had one fail.


----------



## NiteWalker

I get mine from rockler. The main reason is that it accepts 1/4-20 or 5/16-18 t bolts as well as 1/4-20 hex head bolts. And it's blue, the best color in the world.

They have their 4' t track kit on sale for $24.99, which isn't the best price, but you get a bunch of knobs and t-bolts with it.


----------



## Loren

I bought some 4' double t-track recently from Woodline USA 
for this project.

Shipping was reasonable and so was the price of the track.

In terms of local sources, I've never seen it anywhere except 
stores that cater to woodworking people.


----------



## tenontim

http://mclswoodworking.com/


----------



## ssnvet

TTRACKUSA

these are the guys…. best prices you'll find


----------



## shampeon

I've used MLCS and Grizzly (http://www.grizzly.com/products/36-Aluminum-T-Slot-Track/H0878). I think Grizzly's the cheapest I've seen, but the MLCS is a little bit better quality.


----------



## cutworm

Interesting. Peachtree and TTrackUSA have what looks like identical information. Maybe they are the same company. That stuff is pretty expensive. We threw away aluminium extrusions with multiple T-slots at work. Made me sick. This stuff was about 3" square with 3 slots on each side. 5' lengths. You can't take it home. Can it…..
Amazon is a good place to compare.


----------



## HorizontalMike

If you are scratching the bottom for funding, then buy the correct router bit and make your OWN T-Track. You can save a lot of $$$ this way:

 
Whiteside 98-388 Medium T-Slot Router Bit
Item #128257
$26.50


----------



## oldnovice

I buy mine from Peach Tree, reasonable and good delivery!

Peach Tree T track but it won't be blue like Rockler T track.


----------



## gfadvm

I make mine with the bit HM showed above when wood will work. When I need an alum T track I rip aluminum picture frames like posters are framed with. (the kind that fit together with set screws and corner brackets). Check at the hobby stores for this alum frame materiel as it is very inexpensive.


----------



## Racer2007

http://www.ttrackusa.com/index.html this is my choice also.


----------



## WoodWorkWarrior

I wait for Rockler's stuff to go on sale. You can get a great deal on t-track set with hold down clamps if you can wait until they have it (never know exactly when, but t-track stuff goes on sale pretty often)


----------



## Roadster280

T-Track USA is part of Peachtree.

Living in metro ATL, I get stuff from there quite often. Their showroom is quite large, never feels pushed for size in there, but you should see the warehouse. I bought my Sawstop from them a couple months ago, and went round back to collect it. The warehouse is 3 or 4 times the floor area of the shop, and has racking like Home Depot that's several tiers high. I suspect they OEM quite a lot of stuff through other retailers.


----------



## DanKrager

Before aluminum T track became common, I used a wooden version as mentioned above. In fact I have standardized my shop on a useful configuration that is used in my jigs, miter gauges, chop saw fences, shaper fences, drill press fences and just about anywhere. Here is the detail of it and a downloadable Sketchup file for it. I use poplar, and if you plan it well, you don't need the T router bit. Look at mine closely and you will see how it is done without a T bit. I do have one and use it on occasion to clear up an error! Browse around while you're there…you might find some other useful stuff for free.

http://kragerwoodworking.weebly.com/1/post/2012/05/krager-standard-fence.html

Dan


----------



## chopnhack

Ed, I found the lowest price at Mcmaster Carr the last time I looked. HTH


----------



## BinghamtonEd

chopnhack, I checked mcmastercarr, and it looked like they did not carry plain t-track. I see the 4-sided tracks, but for some applications, like a drill press table, trying to embed a piece that big doesn't work. Did you find normal t-track on their site?


----------



## joewilliams

at http://www.mcmaster.com search for "1850A19"

48" t -trac for $11.55

(bottom of catalog page 3012)


----------



## chopnhack

bottom of the page: http://www.mcmaster.com/#t-tracks/=jgvoup

same as what joe says, still the best price and shipping is always reasonable considering. By a mess at once so you can lock in the price ;-)


----------



## OnlyJustME

Got one better but not sure about when including the shipping. 
http://www.orangealuminum.com/t-track-163.html


----------



## chopnhack

Damn, good job, that is cheaper!! 4 sticks came out $6 cheaper before mcmaster carr's shipping was included. Saved that link for future orders. thanks


----------



## shampeon

Whoa. Good price. Nice that the Orange t-track is already drilled for screws, too.


----------



## rustynails

it looks like there is no one place that has the best? but definatly a lot to pick from


----------



## BinghamtonEd

Does anyone have any experience with the Orange Aluminum product and/or service?


----------



## Foster10

Not sure if you ever had any luck, but looks like this site has good prices…
http://www.clampusystems.com/T-Track%20&%20T-Slots.html


----------



## DrDirt

McMaster Carr
http://www.mcmaster.com/#t-tracks/=qfq0bo

4 foot sections are 12 bucks


----------



## dave516

I just ordered 3 48" pieces from brunnerent.com, with S&H it comes to $14 per piece.


----------



## mds2

orangealuminium.com is the cheapest ive seen.


----------

